# Smokin and fishing



## Rusty Shackleford (May 14, 2008)

That's right. I've got an Onyx Reserve that I picked up at a local gas station that sells a few fine smokes, and smoked it while I went trout fishing. Like always when I have a cigar when I'm fishing I don't catch anything because I'm more concerned about the cigar. And, also there's a pic of a Blondie I just had.


----------



## CBI (Feb 5, 2008)

Gotta love smokin' and fishin'. At least the cigars make fishing enjoyable when the fish ain't bitin'!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet...got to love those blondes. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice! I just got out for the first time yesterday and caught a nice 14 in bass. maybe 5-6 pounds. No smokes though, it was raining....booo! Is definitely nice to get out though.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

HOLLAR! You got the right idea. I did that myself in Big Canoe for Memorial Day weekend. Caught our limit. Nothin' like it!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Whats fishing with out a cigar? (WORK)


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I am going tomorrow and I cant wait.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You are talkin my language!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> I am going tomorrow and I cant wait.


Not the Potomac for Carp i hope .I used to see the old timers every weekend fishing those nasty fish out and drag them to there cars,river trash fish!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

drscholl14 said:


> Nice! I just got out for the first time yesterday and caught a nice 14 in bass. maybe 5-6 pounds. No smokes though, it was raining....booo! Is definitely nice to get out though.


That must have been one fat bass!!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid has lived in Texas for the past thirty years... And I must say that I *DO* miss fishing... None of that crap of a party boat on the Gulf... I mean a Saturday morning going up to the Wisconsin Dells at 5AM... Now that's real fishing, and for real fish too! <G>


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

I was ice fishing with a bud. I had 5 traps next to his 5 and he didnt catch a thing. I cleaned up. The only difference was I lit up after I set up the traps. He smoked while doing it. Just a thought to ponder.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds like an excellent time there brother! Nice choice on the Onyx too!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Gotta love the Onyx Reserve! Always a reliable, good, go-to cigar.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great time you hat!! That Onyx is a real fiene cigar!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice. fishing and smoking great combo


----------



## deckhand_davy (Jun 12, 2008)

Howdy all - I'm gonna be heading out in a boat next month and plan on bringing a hearty supply of stogies with me...does smokin cigars have any negative effects when handling the bait?


----------



## CBI (Feb 5, 2008)

no, but it sure could have a bad effect on the cigars ;-)


----------

